# Another new addition



## redimpala01 (Nov 11, 2007)

Here are all three together from left to right: Turbo(male), Sonny..his name was changed from Alex (male), and Sammie (female). All three are Cinnamon Pearls and are between 7 months to a year old from what we were told. Turbo was added Saturday

Thanks for looking

Fred


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute but are they from the same parents/breeder?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're all so cute!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute looking trio


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Awww they are so sweet and cute looking!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redimpala01 (Nov 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Cute but are they from the same parents/breeder?


I really don't know if they are from the same parents. All I know is that are from the same pet store. The greatest thing happened today...all three were "wolf whistling" at the same time.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Very nice. How come the one doesn't have a tail?


----------



## redimpala01 (Nov 11, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> Very nice. How come the one doesn't have a tail?


Sammie has a tail but it is very short. She is the youngest.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

What a beautiful little flock you have there.


----------



## redimpala01 (Nov 11, 2007)

Rosie said:


> What a beautiful little flock you have there.


Thanks, They are whistling all the time. We can't wait untill they start to talk .


----------

